# Chunk of brick macro'd HDR



## SDB777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not doing anything special, I grabbed a Sony 18-50(kit lens) and some 'other stuff' and focused in a on a grain of 'brick'. It wasn't as large as it seems....measured right at .15inches maximum(3.81mm)








So if you're going to waste some time....HDR it!!






Scott (I get bored and then I get in trouble) B


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice Texture..and colour. Don't know how many times we stopped on some of our trips just because I saw a nice rock and want it in my garden...


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Im not trying to be harsh... but honestly what about this "chunk of brick" needs HDR?

I think it looks like you just bumped the saturation way up and added contrast.

What program do you use? Photomatix?


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 31, 2014)

It honestly looks OOF to me.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 12, 2014)

Like an investigator - I'm going to go re-create it with a rock from my garden. I've got nothing going on either.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 12, 2014)

ta-dah!! I left it in the oven too long. It's totally overcooked.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 12, 2014)

These sorts of materials are a lot of fun. Here is a lava rock I did eons ago:




(Rodenstock Rodegon 50/4, extension prob around 10CM from flange, Sony A350)


----------

